# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ

## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΝΟΙΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΣΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ (ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΛΈΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ) ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΚΟΡΠΙΕΣ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ 

ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΕΜΑΙL ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ (ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ)

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΖΕ Η ΙΔΕΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΡΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟΤΟΝΟ ΣΤΥΛ.

ΟΠΩΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ SMILIES ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΥΦΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ, ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ. ΠΧ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ ψηφίζω τα smiles, γιατί πιστεύω ότι το χρώμα που ήδη έχει είναι πολύ καλό καθώς βοηθάει στο να επικεντρωνόμαστε σε αυτά που διαβάζουμε.

Είναι το μοναδικό φόρουμ που δεν κουράζει τα μάτια.
Μπαίνεις σε κάτι άλλα και τα έχουν κάνει τσίρκο.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΟΥΡΑΝΙΟ ΤΟΞΟ. 
ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΟΥΝΤΟ ΕΤΣΙ

----------


## Θεοφανία

χα χα!!!!
Ουράνιο τόξο!
Καταλαβαίνω, απλά το είπα σε υπερβολή.

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΕΜΑΙL ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ (ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ)


Τι εννοείς? Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι καταλαβαίνω.




> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΟΠΩΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ SMILIES ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΥΦΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ, ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ. ΠΧ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ


Smilies λυπάμαι, αλλά δεν θα μπουν.
Θυμίζω ότι η κατηγορία \"Γενικά\" δεν είναι κατηγορία \"περί ανέμων και υδάτων\" αλλά κατηγορία ψυχολογικών θεμάτων/προβλημάτων που απλώς τυγχάνει να μην ταιριάζουν σε άλλη ενότητα.

----------


## Boltseed

Πάντως τα smileys ξέρεις πόσο δύναμη μπορεί να έχουν σε ένα μύνημα εεε....? &gt; :Frown: 

 :Smile: 

:P


.


Όσο για το χρώμα, σέλω και εγώ χρώμα ή τουλάχιστον αν γίνεται να μπουν κάποια cool themes και να τα επιλέγουμε από το profile μας.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ME TO EMAIL EΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΑ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ Π.Χ. OTAN ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ LOGIN ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΩ

----------


## blDaizy

Στο site του e-psychology (πάνω δεξιά στο φορουμ,που έχει ένα σπιτάκι, αν το πατήσεις, θα μπεις στο site), εκεί βλέπεις την στήλη επικοινωνία....και στέλνεις E-mail στον admin ή στην moderator. Υπάρχει πάντα βέβαια και ο τρόπος του u2u! 

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ. 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΗΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΤΟ EMAIL ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ

----------


## blDaizy

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΤΟ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ. 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΗΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΤΟ EMAIL ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ


Ναι! έχεις δίκιο..γιατί να σου πω την αλήθεια..κι εγώ τυχαία το ανακάλυψα!

----------


## NikosD.

Θα μπει ένας σχετικός σύνδεσμος και εδώ στο φόρουμ για διευκόλυνση όσων μπαίνουν μόνο στο φόρουμ και όχι στις υπόλοιπες σελίδες του e-psychology.gr

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΩΝ ΛΕΞΕΩΝ.
ΠΧ Η ΛΕΞΗ ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣ ΝΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΑΝ Μ@@@Σ. ΑΝ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.
ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ.
ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΛΕΞΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΦΙΚΤΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αξίζει τον κόπο να περιμένουμε MANTHES....
Εγώ πάντως, έχω ποοοοοοοοοοοολλα χρόνια και υπομονή για να περιμένω.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΞΑΝΑΜΠΗΚΕ ΤΟ EDIT. NA KAI KATI ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ QUICK REPLY ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΕΘΟΥΝ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΤΙΤ Ή ΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΗ; 
ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ BOLD, ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣΕΙΡΑΣ ΚΤΛ.

----------


## lenne

Ενδιαφερουσα ερώτηση. Σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ ψυχολογίας που μπαίνω, αυτά θεωρούνται αυτονόητα.

----------


## CTC

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΩΝ ΛΕΞΕΩΝ.
> ΠΧ Η ΛΕΞΗ ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣ ΝΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΑΝ Μ@@@Σ. ΑΝ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.
> ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ.
> ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΛΕΞΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΦΙΚΤΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ.


Συμφωνώ. Χρήστες που συνεχώς προσβάλουν άλλους χρήστες θα πρέπει να γίνονται banned όπως συμβαίνει σε όλα τα σοβαρά και μη forums.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by CTC_
> 
> Συμφωνώ. Χρήστες που συνεχώς προσβάλουν άλλους χρήστες θα πρέπει να γίνονται banned όπως συμβαίνει σε όλα τα σοβαρά και μη forums.



Ετσι εχεις μαθει να λειτουργεις???
με χωροφυλακες πανω απο το κεφαλι σου???

----------


## Kleiw

Η επιτήρηση σε αυτό το φόρουμ είναι πράγματι πολύ χαλαρή . Όμως παρόλα τα προβλήματα και τα θέματα που έχουν προκύψει κατά καιρούς , έχω την αίσθηση οτι μάλλον τελικά μου αρέσει . Ο καθένας από εμάς πρέπει να βάλει τα όρια στον εαυτό του και αυτό σου δίνει μια ελευθερία .............. ταυτόχρονα ως μέλη μιας ομάδας αναγκαζόμαστε να προσαρμοζόμαστε ώστε να εγκλιματιστούμε σε αυτή , αν είναι να μείνουμε σε αυτή ............... δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι μέλη που δημιούργησαν φασαρίες στο παρελθόν και δεν εγκλιματίστηκαν , εξαφανίστηκαν ...........

Είναι ωραίο νομίζω τελικά που ο χώρος δεν είναι αποστειρωμένος ............... και αν μέλη προσβάλλουν άλλα μέλη , μπορούν και μόνοι τους να τα διαχειριστούν . ( αν και η χρήση των u2u είναι επιβεβλημένη σε αυτήν την περίπτωση .......... και οχι το στήσιμο δικαστηρίων που κατα καιρούς κάποιοι προσπαθούν ( είτε αυτό περιλαμβάνει βρισιές είτε οχι) )

Βέβαια δεν είμαι και σίγουρη ........... είμαι και εγω καινούργιος παρατηρητής ενος φόρουμ ........ (ετσι νοιώθω)

----------


## CTC

krino, έχω μάθει από το \'96 που ασχολούμαι με το Internet όταν συμμετέχω σε μια συζήτηση να συμπεριφέρομαι όπως θα το έκανα και εκτός αυτού. Καλή η σχετική ανωνυμία του διαδικτύου αρκεί να μη γίνεται μέσο προσβολής. Ούτε και εγώ θέλω χωροφύλακες πάνω απο το κεφάλι μου...ξεχνάς όμως κάτι. Το φόρουμ αυτό είναι ιδιοκτησία κάποιου ιδιώτη ή εταιρίας ο οποίος έχει το αποκλειστικό δικαίωμα να επιβάλει τους δικούς του κανόνες. Αν δε σου αρέσουν φεύγεις. Αν δε μου αρέσουν φεύγω. Σαν σύμβουλος εταιριών Internet γνωρίζω ότι μία κοινότητα για να αναπτυχθεί χρειάζονται κανόνες και οι κανόνες πρέπει να τηρούνται. 

Και στην τελική...δεν είμαι του κατηχητικού αλλά επειδή ο χρόνος μου είναι περιορισμένος και πολύτιμος για μένα δε γουστάρω να φιλτράρω του κάθε ημιμαθή τις μαλακίες για να διαβάσω ένα αξιόλογο μήνυμα.

----------


## CTC

Είπα προχτές στον giorgos7 ότι με το να βρίζει το μόνο που καταφέρνει είναι να αποδυναμώνει τα επιχειρήματα του. Σε αρκετά πράγματα που έγραψε συμφωνώ αλλά όταν είδα πως διαχειρίστηκε το όλο θέμα έχασε ταυτόχρονα μέρος από το δίκιο του. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφτηκα σε ελληνικό forum αλλά από την εμπειρία μου σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις o administrator/moderator δίνει ένα warning το οποίο είναι συνήθως και προς τα δύο αντίπαλα στρατόπεδα και όποιος συνεχίζει γίνεται προσωρινά banned. Όποιος συνεχώς δεν αλλάζει συμπεριφορά γίνεται μόνιμα banned.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by CTC_
> 
> 
> Και στην τελική...δεν είμαι του κατηχητικού αλλά επειδή ο χρόνος μου είναι περιορισμένος και πολύτιμος για μένα δε γουστάρω να φιλτράρω του κάθε ημιμαθή τις μαλακίες για να διαβάσω ένα αξιόλογο μήνυμα.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε όλα μαζί σου, αλλά πιο πολύ σε αυτο....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΩΝ ΛΕΞΕΩΝ.
> ΠΧ Η ΛΕΞΗ ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣ ΝΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΑΝ Μ@@@Σ. ΑΝ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.
> 
> ΤΟ ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΛΕΞΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΦΙΚΤΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ.


ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ 2 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ.

ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΝΑΝΤΙΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΜΕΛΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ. ΑΜΕΣΑ.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by CTC_
> krino, έχω μάθει από το \'96 που ασχολούμαι με το Internet όταν συμμετέχω σε μια συζήτηση να συμπεριφέρομαι όπως θα το έκανα και εκτός αυτού.
> 
> 
> εκει γυρω αρχισα να μπαινω και εγω στο ιντερνετ.
> Θυμαμαι μαλιστα τοτε, δεν υπηρχαν καν sites με .gr
> Και ενα πραγμα που κρατησα ειναι αυτο: 
> Μαθε να συζητας, να ησουν σε μια καφετερια και εχεις τον αλλον απεναντι σου.
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by CTC_
> Είπα προχτές στον giorgos7 ότι με το να βρίζει το μόνο που καταφέρνει είναι να αποδυναμώνει τα επιχειρήματα του. Σε αρκετά πράγματα που έγραψε συμφωνώ αλλά όταν είδα πως διαχειρίστηκε το όλο θέμα έχασε ταυτόχρονα μέρος από το δίκιο του. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφτηκα σε ελληνικό forum αλλά από την εμπειρία μου σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις o administrator/moderator δίνει ένα warning το οποίο είναι συνήθως και προς τα δύο αντίπαλα στρατόπεδα και όποιος συνεχίζει γίνεται προσωρινά banned. Όποιος συνεχώς δεν αλλάζει συμπεριφορά γίνεται μόνιμα banned.



το προβλημα του γιωργου ειναι οτι,

1. χανει την ψυχραιμια του 
2. δεν εχει μαθει να βριζει
3. μπορεις να βριζεις λεγωντας και ευχαριστω.

Παρολα αυτα σε φορουμ ψυχολογιας, δεν θα εβρισκες κοσμο με τα παραπανω γνωρισματα???
η μηπως και με χειροτερα???

Ας μην ξεχναμε λοιπον που βρισκομαστε και με ποιους ομιλουμε.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ας μην ξεχναμε λοιπον που βρισκομαστε και με ποιους ομιλουμε. [/quote]



τελικά εκεί ήταν το λάθος μου, όταν άνοιξα κουβέντα μαζί σου......κρίμα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ας μην ξεχναμε λοιπον που βρισκομαστε και με ποιους ομιλουμε.




τελικά εκεί ήταν το λάθος μου, όταν άνοιξα κουβέντα μαζί σου......κρίμα. [/quote]


εσυ την ανοιξες, οχι εγω.
 :Cool:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΡΙΝΟ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΣΑΤ. 
ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ Η ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΚΡΙΝΟ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΣΑΤ. 
> ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ Η ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ



ο τελευταιος ανθρωπος στη γη που θα καθομουν να ακουσω για οτιδηποτε εισαι εσυ.
Απο κει και περα τραγουδα....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΣΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΦΑΝΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΝΕΣΑΙ. 
ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ ΕΤΣΙ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΣΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΦΑΝΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΝΕΣΑΙ. 
> ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ ΕΤΣΙ


τα ιδια ελεγες και πριν 2-3 μερες...
στιγμες τοτε, δωστου στιγμες πιο μετα, στιγμες τωρα...

απλα αναρωτιεμαι,
δεν βαρεθηκες???
 :Cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ας μην ξεχναμε λοιπον που βρισκομαστε και με ποιους ομιλουμε.
> 
> 
> ...



εσυ την ανοιξες, οχι εγω.
 :Cool:  [/quote]



Θα ήθελα πολύ να δω το σχετικό απόσπασμα. Όχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά είχα σταματήσει να ασχολούμαι μαζί σου από τότε που ήρθες σε αντιπαράθεση με μένα και τον MANTHES για ενα άτομο που έλεγε τη μάνα του πο@@@ και υποστήριζε ότι πρέπει να αποποινικοποιηθούν οι βιασμοί.

Το περιμένω με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> αλλά είχα σταματήσει να ασχολούμαι μαζί σου



οντως και δεν με ενδιαφερε η υπαρξη σου / σας.
Απο την στιγμη που αρχισατε συντονισμενες επιθεσεις, δεν θα καθομουν απλως να τις παρακολουθω.

Το ενδιαφερον σου θα ενταθει τις επομενες ημερες.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> αλλά είχα σταματήσει να ασχολούμαι μαζί σου 
> 
> ...



Οι επιθέσεις σε πείραξαν και όχι ότι δεν ασχολούνταν κανείς μαζί σου. 

Όσο για την \"απειλη\", περμένω με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον......

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Οι επιθέσεις σε πείραξαν και όχι ότι δεν ασχολούνταν κανείς μαζί σου. 
> 
> 
> λες μετα απο 4 χρονια να με τσιμπησε ξαφνικα μυγα τσε τσε??
> Μηπως εχεις μεγαλη ιδεα για τον εαυτο σου?? Ισως??
> Αλλα δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που συνανταω κατι τετοιο εδω μεσα. Μην αγχωνεσαι, συμβαινουν αυτα.
> 
> ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΡΙΝΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΧΩΝΕΥΕΙΣ. ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΠΛΕΞ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΣΤ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ; ΤΟΝ ΦΛΑΜΕΝΚΟ, ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛ, ΤΟΝ ΠΙΚΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ; ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΧΑΛΙΕΣΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΑΣ;

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΚΡΙΝΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΧΩΝΕΥΕΙΣ. ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΠΛΕΞ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΣΤ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.
> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ; ΤΟΝ ΦΛΑΜΕΝΚΟ, ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛ, ΤΟΝ ΠΙΚΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ; ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΧΑΛΙΕΣΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΑΣ;


παρουσιαζετε απειρως μεγαλυτερο επιστημονικο ενδιαφερον....
επι του παροντος απλα μελετω το φαινομενο.
Οντως ειστε μοναδικοι στο ειδος σας.

Οπως λες και εσυ,
\"συνεχιστε ετσι...\"
αχαχαχαχαχα πολυ πλακα!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΧΑΜΕΝΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΑΝΕΡΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΑΝΙΚΟ.
ΠΙΣΤΕΨΑΜΕ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΑΜΕ.
ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΛΛΗΤΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ ΠΙΚΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΧΑΜΕΝΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΑΝΕΡΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΑΝΙΚΟ.
> 
> 
> μου αρεσεις ολο και περισσοτερο.
> εφοσον εκανες την διαγνωση σου, εχεις να προτεινεις κανα χαπακι η μπα??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΩ ΜΕ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΦΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΩ ΜΕ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΦΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ



τωρα με φτιαχνεις καλυτερα....
πες μου και αλλα... πες μου και αλλα....
 :Cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Mιλάμε για το απόλυτο παραλλήρημα.......

MANTHES.....στο είχα πει ότι αποκτήσαμε κατοικίδιο.

Tο κακό είναι πως δεν ξέρει ο \"Kρίνω\" ότι αυτή τη φορά δεν έπεσε σε εύκολα παιδάκια....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Tο κακό είναι πως δεν ξέρει ο \"Kρίνω\" ότι αυτή τη φορά δεν έπεσε σε εύκολα παιδάκια....



αυτο κανει το θεμα αρκετα πιο ενδιαφερον.....
οσο πιο πολυ χοντρενει τοσο πιο ενδιαφερον αποκτα....

ας περιμενουμε λοιπον να τα δουμε ολα αυτα να συμβαινουν.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Mιλάμε για το απόλυτο παραλλήρημα.......
> 
> MANTHES.....στο είχα πει ότι αποκτήσαμε κατοικίδιο.
> 
> Tο κακό είναι πως δεν ξέρει ο \"Kρίνω\" ότι αυτή τη φορά δεν έπεσε σε εύκολα παιδάκια....


ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΗΞΕΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ

----------


## giorgos7

ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΗΞΕΡΕς ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ Η ΜΑΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by giorgos7_
> ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΗΞΕΡΕς ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ Η ΜΑΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ


Το ότι έτσι σε μεγάλωσε η ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ μάνα, είναι πια ξεκάθαρο.....΄΄Οσο και να χτυπιέσαι όσο και να ξεφτιλίζεσαι, το μόνο που καταφέρνεις είναι να σε λυπόμαστε για την κατάντια σου.
Βρίσε όσο θες, όσο μπορούν να αντέξουν τα φτωχά ελληνικά σου-γιατί απ το σχολείο πρέπει να σε πέταξαν έξω-ότι και να κάνεις πάλι ένα τίποτα θα μείνεις όταν κλείσεις τον υπολογιστή........

----------


## giorgos7

τουλαχιστον η δικια μου η μανα με εμαθε να μη γαμαω τα θεματα του κοσμου με τις μαλακιες μου

----------


## Dimitra23

ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΟΧΕΤΟ?ΕΛΕΟΣ...ΤΟΣΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΦΡΟΣΥΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΜΙΛΑΩ.ΜΑΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΣΤΟ ΑΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΤΟ.ΠΑΡΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΗΣΥΧΑ.ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΑ ΛΕΣ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ:ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΤΡΕΠΕΣΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΕΣΑΙ ΑΝΤΡΑΣ.ΚΙ ΑΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΛΙΓΗ ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΕΙΑ,ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΡΑΞΟΥΝ.ΝΤΡΟΠΗ.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΕΧΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΛΕΠΑΝ ΠΩΣ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΣΗ ΤΟΥ. 
ΠΟΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ Η ΥΠΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ.

ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΝΑ ΣΚΛΗΡΥΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΜΕΤΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ. ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΝ. ΟΤΑΝ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΕΣ ΕΠΙΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕΤΡΑ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΛΜΑΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ. Η ΠΡΟΛΗΨΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΟΛΗ.
ΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΗΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΠΑΧΑΛΟ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Dimitra και MANTHES..........όσο πιο πολύ βρίζει αυτο το άτομο, τόσο πιο πολύ εκθέτει όσους εξυπνάκηδες πήγαν στην αρχή τα το παίξουν Ρομπέν των φτωχόμυαλων....
Τώρα πια δεν περιμένω τίποτα απ τους διαχειριστές, τα έχουν πει όλα αφήνοντας το φόρουμ να γίνει μπ@@@...
Αλήθεια, πιστεύετε ότι όλο αυτό επηρεάζει εμάς?
Εμείς είμαστε περαστικοί από δω, η μυρωδιά απ αυτό, εδώ θα μείνει.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΔΕΣ Ο ΝΙΚΟΣ ΧΘΕΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΖΟΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ. ΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΤΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ Ή ΟΧΙ.

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΧΘΕΣ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΜΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ Η ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ, ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Η ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΝΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΩΝ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ, ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΟΥΝ ΠΙΟ ΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ ΜΕΤΡΑ.
ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΑΝ, ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΩΝ. 

ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΣΗ ΤΟΥ, ΕΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΟΠΩΣ Η ΧΑΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΨΑΧΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΞΕΦΥΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΝΑΡΚΩΤΙΚΑ.
ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΣΤ Η ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ, ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΥΠΝΑΔΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΣΕΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟΜΕΝΟ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΥΓΑ

ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΞΕΦΥΓΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΒΡΙΣΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΥΓΑΔΕΣ. ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΕΝΝΟΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ. ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΣΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου....
Απ την άλλη δεν ξέρω πόσο αργά είναι πια για οτιδήποτε.
Εγω προσωπικά έχω απογοητευτεί και απ τους διαχειριστές, αλλά και από μέλη που προσπαθούν μας κάνουν το παράλογο, λογικό.
Θα σκεφτώ πολύ σοβαρά αν ταιριάζω σαν προσωπικότητα και σαν ανθρωπος σε αυτή την κοινότητα.....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Εμείς είμαστε περαστικοί από δω, η μυρωδιά απ αυτό, εδώ θα μείνει.....



Λες ε?
λες να γινει το θαυμα???
μυρωδια ειχαμε και πριν δεν χρειαζομασταν την εστε λωντερ για επιβεβαιωση.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Θα σκεφτώ πολύ σοβαρά αν ταιριάζω σαν προσωπικότητα και σαν ανθρωπος σε αυτή την κοινότητα.....




ναι ναι....
πρεπει να το σκεφτεις παρα πολυ σοβαρα.
Θα ειναι απο τις πιο ωριμες σκεψεις που εχεις κανει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Θα σκεφτώ πολύ σοβαρά αν ταιριάζω σαν προσωπικότητα και σαν ανθρωπος σε αυτή την κοινότητα.....
> ...





Εδώ ο κόσμος καίγεται και ο Krino με τον πόνο του να με ξεφορτωθεί......

Ευχτυχώς που εσύ νοιάζεσαι για την κοινότητα και μπροστά στον εγωισμό σου να μη συμφωνήσεις μαζί μου, κάθεσαι και ανέχεσαι όλο αυτό.....

----------


## krino

οταν θα ξεμπερδεψουμε με εσενα θα δουμε τι θα κανουμε με τα υπολοιπα.
Μια μια λυνεις τις εκκρεμοτητες, αρχιζωντας παντα απο τις πιο σοβαρες.

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by giorgos7_
> ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΗΞΕΡΕς ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ Η ΜΑΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ


ΑΙΣΧΟΣ πραγματικά.. Τόσο ΛΙΓΟΣ είσαι!

----------


## justme

Ρε krino ειλικρινά,
Ο σκοπός σου πλέον εδώ μέσα είναι να καταφέρεις να φύγουν κάποια άτομα???
Και αν ναι γιατί???? (με την έννοια τι έχεις να κερδίσεις ΕΣΥ από αυτό?)

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Ρε krino ειλικρινά,
> Ο σκοπός σου πλέον εδώ μέσα είναι να καταφέρεις να φύγουν κάποια άτομα???
> Και αν ναι γιατί???? (με την έννοια τι έχεις να κερδίσεις ΕΣΥ από αυτό?)


+1

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> οταν θα ξεμπερδεψουμε 
> 
> 
> ποιοι ακριβώς?
> 
> 
> 
> με εσενα θα δουμε τι θα κανουμε με τα υπολοιπα.
> ...

----------


## CeliaM

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ QUICK REPLY ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΕΘΟΥΝ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΤΙΤ Ή ΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΗ; 
> ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ BOLD, ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣΕΙΡΑΣ ΚΤΛ.


Γίνεται!
Αρκεί να προσθέσεις τον αντίστοιχο ΒΒ κώδικα στην αρχή και στο τέλος τής λέξης/φράσης/ενότητας.
Αν πας στις Συχνές ερωτήσεις και δεις την ενότητα για BB Code, θα βρεις αυτό που χρειάζεσαι!

 :Smile:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΡΙΝΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΞΕΦΤΙΛΙΣΤΕΙ. ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by CeliaM_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ QUICK REPLY ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΕΘΟΥΝ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΤΙΤ Ή ΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΗ; 
> ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ BOLD, ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣΕΙΡΑΣ ΚΤΛ.
> 
> ...


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΚΡΙΝΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΞΕΦΤΙΛΙΣΤΕΙ. ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ



Πιστεύω ότι είμαστε η πρωτη του σκέψη το πρωί και η τελευταία το βράδυ.
Αν δε φύγουμε από δω, θα περάσει μαύρο καλοκαίρι.

Θα κάνω κάποια ταξίδια μες το καλοκαίρι και είχα σκοπό να μη πάρω τον υπολογιστή μαζί μου. Τώρα άλλαξα γνώμη....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> οταν θα ξεμπερδεψουμε 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΚΡΙΝΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΞΕΦΤΙΛΙΣΤΕΙ. ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ



βρε αει τραβα ισα περα κακομοιρη.....
τα εχεις πει 100 φορες τι μπορω να κανω και τι δεν μπορω.
Εχεις καταντησει γραφικος.

----------


## Kleiw

Ελεος πια ! Ας αναλάβει ο καθένας και λίγο τις ευθύνες του ! Μόνο κατηγορίες και υπονοούμενα για τους άλλους διαβάζω !

Υπάρχει και αυτό που λέμε δράση - αντίδραση . Η αντίδραση τις περισσότερες φορές δεν προκαλείται απο μόνη της !!!!

Ο καθένας ας σκεφτεί πως την πυροδοτησε . Εκεί είναι το θάρρος και η εξυπνάδα !

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΚΡΙΝΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΞΕΦΤΙΛΙΣΤΕΙ. ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ
> 
> 
> ...





εχετε πολυ πλακα,
που να φυγετε αφου εδω βρηκατε ψωμι για να περναει η ωρα σας.
Σορρυ αλλα εγω στην αδεια μου θα σας εγκαταλειψω.....
Τα μπανια μου και την λιακαδα της παραλιας δεν την αλλαζω με τιποτα.

 :Cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Λίγος ήλιος, είναι αλήθεια, σου χρειάζεται.........

----------


## Flamenco

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Ελεος πια ! Ας αναλάβει ο καθένας και λίγο τις ευθύνες του ! Μόνο κατηγορίες και υπονοούμενα για τους άλλους διαβάζω !
> 
> Υπάρχει και αυτό που λέμε δράση - αντίδραση . Η αντίδραση τις περισσότερες φορές δεν προκαλείται απο μόνη της !!!!
> 
> Ο καθένας ας σκεφτεί πως την πυροδοτησε . Εκεί είναι το θάρρος και η εξυπνάδα !


Τέλειο, απλά...  :Wink:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΦΛΑΜΕΝΚΟ ΕΣΥ ΑΝΕΛΑΒΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΥΘΥΝΕΣ ΣΟΥ; ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ. ΜΕ ΤΑ ΕΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Λίγος ήλιος, είναι αλήθεια, σου χρειάζεται.........



ναι οσο να ναι...
το μπρονζε χρωματακι μου παει μουρλια....

 :Cool:

----------


## Flamenco

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΦΛΑΜΕΝΚΟ ΕΣΥ ΑΝΕΛΑΒΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΥΘΥΝΕΣ ΣΟΥ; ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ. ΜΕ ΤΑ ΕΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ


lol άντε πάλι. Ποιες ευθύνες ρε Manthes; Πρότεινα κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο. Κι εγώ ο ίδιος θα είμαι υπόλογος των προτάσεων που έκανα.

Όπως και να χει η Κλειώ παραπάνω με κάλυψε απόλυτα. Πρέπει να περνάει μαζί με τα μηνύματα γενικής συμπεριφοράς της κεντρικής σελίδας αυτό το post.

Cheers...

----------


## giorgos7

καλε μου αντμιν για τα χριστουγενα θελω επειδη ημουνα καλο παιδι να μπεις και να τσεκαρεις τις ips απο μαντες και διμητρα23 και να διαπιστωσεις οτι ειναι οι ιδιες ευχαριστω

----------


## giorgos7

οκ καλε μου αντμιν αφου διαπιστωσεις οτι οι ips ειναι ιδιες μπορεις να μου γραψεις και μια κουτα υπνοστεντον να εχω για παντα

----------


## giorgos7

και να φυγω αμα θελω μπορω να φτιαξω 1500 λογαριασμους ακομα σα και σενα τι νοημα εχει ρε εξυπνε

----------


## giorgos7

οχι καλε αδερφη ειμαι. ******* και πρεζακιας

----------


## giorgos7

μα γιατι εσβυσεσ τα μυνηματα σου αχα χα καλο

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ήθελα να πάω στο ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑ Η ΩΡΑ, αλλά νομίζω ότι πάει καλύτερα εδώ.

Επιτέλους βρήκα μια πρόταση για το φόρουμ.

Ξέρω ότι οι διαχειριστές μπορούν να καταλάβουν αν κάποιος έχει δυο ή τρεις λογαριασμούς.

Στην περίπτωση της Καλια η οποία είναι και κομφούζιο, (αν κατάλαβα καλά), εγώ προσωπικά αισθάνομαι πολύ κορόιδο.
Αναπτύσουμε μια σχέση εδώ, καλή ή κακή, και εμβαθύνουμε μέσα μας, προσπαθώντας να βοηθήσουμε τον άλλον. Αυτό προυποθέτει μια οδυνηρή διαδικασία που σίγουρα ωφελεί και τους δύο. 
Όταν όμως η μια πλευρά ειναι εκ των προτέρων ψεύτικη και υπάρχει μια δυνατότητα να προστατευτούμε δεν πρέπει να γίνει?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΔΙΠΛΟΕΓΓΡΑΦΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΤΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΥΣ ΕΝΟΣ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΗ ΕΝΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΠΛΟ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ Ή ΟΧΙ. 

Η ΜΟΝΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΡΓΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΕΓΚΡΙΣΗ ΜΙΑΣ ΝΕΑΣ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΘΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ. ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ ΠΩΣ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΛΙΓΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ.

ΑΥΤΟ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΩΝ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εμένα με ενοχλεί η υποκρισία και σε αυτή την περίπτωση περισεύει......

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ. ΜΗ ΛΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ. ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ

----------


## Dimitra23

ΚΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ....ΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΥΕΙΣ!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Dimitra23_
> ΚΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ....ΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΥΕΙΣ!!!



Το ξέρω γλυκειά μου, αλλά τελικά αποφάσισα να πάρω το φιλαράκι μου και να φύγουμε από αυτό το φόρουμ. Βαρέθηκα την υποκρισία και το ψέμμα. Δεν μας αξίζει MNTHOYLH αυτή η κοινότητα. Είμαστε γι αλλού!

(Έστω και για λίγο, δεν χάρηκες Krino? Χα χα!!!!)

----------


## imagine

Και μένα Θεοφανία μου με ενοχλεί παρα πολύ η υποκρισία. Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!!!
1)Κάλλια- comfusio, δεν το \'χω προσέξει αλλά για να το λες.... κάτι θα ξέρεις 2) MANTHES- αDimitra23 και μάλιστα συνομιλούν και μεταξύ τους!!!!!! Είμαστε καλά??? Get a life βρε!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

imagine....η Κάλια και κομφούζιο είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο.

MANTHES και Dimitra 23 δεν είναι σίγουρα το ίδιο πρόσωπο...

Είναι άλλο να συμφωνείς με κάποιον και άλλο να γράφεις σε πρώτο προσωπο.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> (Έστω και για λίγο, δεν χάρηκες Krino? Χα χα!!!!)




για πολυ λιγο.....
γιατι απο το να λεμε μεχρι να κανουμε η αποσταση ειναι δεκαδες χιλ. χιλιομετρα.

Θα εχει ενδιαφερον παντως οταν φυγετε να δουμε αν θα επανελθουμε στις παλιες ησυχες μερες μας.....


Αργουμε να κουνησουμε μαντηλι η μπα?
 :Cool:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> 
> ΑΥΤΟ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΩΝ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.



και εμενα με ενοχλουν οι εξυπνακηδες αλλα δεν το κανω θεμα.
Αν υπηρχαν αποψεις χρηστων με κατι που θα ηθελαν να αλλαχτει στο φορουμ θα τις ειχες διαβασει.

Κανε κατι πιο επικοδομητικο απο το να μας πρηζεις συνεχεια....

----------


## imagine

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> imagine....η Κάλια και κομφούζιο είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο.
> 
> MANTHES και Dimitra 23 δεν είναι σίγουρα το ίδιο πρόσωπο...
> 
> Είναι άλλο να συμφωνείς με κάποιον και άλλο να γράφεις σε πρώτο προσωπο.


Θεοφανία,
έχω την άποψη πως μάνθες και δήμητρα23 είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο.. η σιγουριά σου εσένα απο πού πηγάζει?? και για το μάνθες αλλά και για την κάλλια...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by imagine_
> Και μένα Θεοφανία μου με ενοχλεί παρα πολύ η υποκρισία. Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!!!
> 1)Κάλλια- comfusio, δεν το \'χω προσέξει αλλά για να το λες.... κάτι θα ξέρεις 2) MANTHES- αDimitra23 και μάλιστα συνομιλούν και μεταξύ τους!!!!!! Είμαστε καλά??? Get a life βρε!!!!


ΑΤΙΜΟΥΛΙΚΟ. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΠΙΡΤΟ ΑΝΑΜΜΕΝΟ. 
ΞΑΝΑΚΟΥΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΑ

----------


## imagine

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by imagine_
> Και μένα Θεοφανία μου με ενοχλεί παρα πολύ η υποκρισία. Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!!!
> 1)Κάλλια- comfusio, δεν το \'χω προσέξει αλλά για να το λες.... κάτι θα ξέρεις 2) MANTHES- αDimitra23 και μάλιστα συνομιλούν και μεταξύ τους!!!!!! Είμαστε καλά??? Get a life βρε!!!!
> 
> ...


Η χρησιμοποίηση τέτοιων εκφράσεων δε σε τιμά καθόλου. Κάνε διάλογο επιπέδου ενηλίκου και όχι νηπιαγωγείου

----------


## Kleiw

Το να ελεγθεί απο τους διαχειριστές και να διευθετηθεί το θέμα διακριτικά (χωρίς να βγεί ανακοίνωση), είναι η δική μου πρόταση .

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by imagine_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΟΛΑ. ΤΙ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΤΑΣΕΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ; ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΠΡΙΝ ΓΡΑΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ;

----------


## Kleiw

Ε, καλά τότε στην περίπτωση του Manthes ας δημοσιοποιηθεί το αποτέλεσμα , προς αποκατάσταση της εικόνας του . (την υποψία αυτή την διάβασα και απο κάποιον άλλον .......)
Συμφωνείς φαντάζομαι Manthes . Μπορείς να το ζητήσεις και ο ίδιος απο τους διαχειριστές για να πάψει αυτή η παραφιλολογία και να βουλώσεις κάποια στόματα .

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ; ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΗΣΕ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΣΑΣ Ο ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ.
Η ΓΕΛΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΩΝ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ. 
ΒΑΖΩ ΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΜΑGINE KAI ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΕ IMAGINE AN ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ.
ΑΝ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΧΤΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.
ΑΝ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΧΤΕΙ ΠΩΣ Η ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ Η IMAGINE.
ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ ΑΣ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΣΚΑΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΥΝ

ΤΙΜΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ. ΤΟΛΜΑΣ IMAGINE;

----------


## Woman

Παιδια.. γιατί υποψιάζεστε ότι είναι το ίδιο άτομο ο MANTHES και η Dimitra23? Που βασίζεστε? 

Στο ότι γράφουν και οι δύο με κεφαλαία? 

Ρωτώ γιατί δεν κατάλαβα κάτι τέτοιο προσωπικά..

----------


## Kleiw

Αχ βρε Manthes , πάντα ευέξαπτος !! Αν το σκεφτείς με την λογική και ψύχραιμα , πιο πολύ σε συμφέρει αυτό που προτείνω . Το να βγάλει το σκασμό ένα μέλος ή και περισσοτερα που έχουν τέτοιες υποψίες , δεν βγάζει τις υποψίες απο το μυαλό τους .......... ενω αν γίνει αυτό που προτείνω θα αποκαταστήσεις πλήρως την εικόνα σου .
(φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνεις οτι για να βάλει κάποιος στοίχημα πρέπει να είναι σίγουρος και επομένως δεν είναι πολύ πιθανό)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΛΕΙΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΣ; ΕΙΠΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΠΙΚΟΛΛΗΣΗ

ΒΑΖΩ ΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΜΑGINE KAI ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΕ IMAGINE AN ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ.
ΑΝ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΧΤΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.
ΑΝ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΧΤΕΙ ΠΩΣ Η ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ Η IMAGINE.

ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΕΙΑ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΕΙ. ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ

----------


## Kleiw

Ε, τοτε να κάνω και εγώ επικόλληση :

\'\'(φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνεις οτι για να βάλει κάποιος στοίχημα πρέπει να είναι σίγουρος και επομένως δεν είναι πολύ πιθανό)\'\'

Με άλλα λόγια πιθανολογώ οτι δεν θα βάλει στοίχημα , αφού ήδη δήλωσε οτι δεν είναι σίγουρη .

Αρα : το θέμα θα μείνει στις υποψίες και επομένως : (2η επικόλληση)

\'\'Το να βγάλει το σκασμό ένα μέλος ή και περισσοτερα που έχουν τέτοιες υποψίες , δεν βγάζει τις υποψίες απο το μυαλό τους .......... ενω αν γίνει αυτό που προτείνω θα αποκαταστήσεις πλήρως την εικόνα σου .\'\'

Βλέπεις λοιπον οτι τα διάβασα όλα . Απλά δεν το είδες . Ελπίζω τώρα να είναι εμφανές , τουλάχιστον αυτό : οτι τα διάβασα !

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΕΙ;
ΜΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΤΕΙ ΘΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΗΣΕΙ Ο ΝΙΚΟΣ. ΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΛΟ; ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΛΕΜΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑΩ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ. ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΠΩΣ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΩ ΕΓΩ. ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΔΙΚΟ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΕΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ

ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΠΩ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΕΙ. ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΛΕΩ ΠΩΣ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΛΟΓΩ ΟΤΙ Η IMAGINE ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΛΟΙΟ; ΣΚΕΤΗ ΞΕΦΤΙΛΑ

----------


## Kleiw

Τουλάχιστον λύσαμε το πρώτο πρόβλημα : Διάβασα πριν απαντήσω .

Απο εκεί και πέρα όμως , για να λες : ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΛΕΜΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑΩ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ , ισως και να μην έχεις καταλάβει τον συλλογισμο μου . Νόμιζα οτι ήταν απλός , αλλα ας κάνω άλλη μια προσπάθεια να τον καταστήσω πιο προφανή . 
(απο την μια αυτό είναι κουραστικό , αλλα απο την άλλη ίσως να είναι απαραίτητο)

Για εμένα τα δεδομένα μέχρι στιγμής εχουν ως εξής (γιατι νεα δεδομένα μπορεί να προκύψουν, κάτι που μπορεί να αλλάξει και την θέση μου) :
Α. η imagine και ο Γιώργος δεν έβλαλαν τον σκασμό , όπως εσύ θα ήθελες
Β. οι παραπάνω φαίνεται να δηλώνουν υποψία και οχι σιγουριά
και άρα 
Γ. δεν θα μπουν σε διαδικασία στοιχηματος, ειδικά αν αυτο σημαίνει οτι ρισκάρουν να φύγουν απο το φόρουμ και δεν το θέλουν (ίσως αν αλλάξεις το στοίχημα σε κάτι πιο light να είναι εφικτό -&gt; αλλαγή δεδομένων όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω)
Συνεπώς , εσύ οταν ζήτας τέτοιο στοίχημα , κατεμέ , δεν το προχωράς παραπέρα , όπως ισχυρίζεσαι , αλλα είναι , με αυτά τα δεδομένα , επόμενο , οτι το θέμα θα μείνει στις υποψίες . Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να πει οτι βάζεις φρένο , αλλα εγώ θεωρώ πιθανό το ενδεχόμενο να μην συνειδητοποιείς το τελικό αποτέλεσμα και ορμώμενος απο τα συναισθήματα σου να παρεμποδίζεις την απλή , εύκολη και προφανή διευθέτηση του προβλήματος και την αποκατάσταστη κάθε καχυποψίας .

Αν ο στόχος σου είναι και εσένα η αποκατάστση της καχυποψίας και αντιλαμβάνεσαι τα παραπάνω δεδομένα , τότε κατ εμέ η λύση που σου προτείνω είναι η πιο συμφέρουσα και για εσένα και για την ηρεμία στο φόρουμ .

Οι ατάκες που πετάς , είναι κατα τη γνώμη μου προειδοποιητικές : \'\'αν δεν είστε σίγουροι , μην μιλάτε \'\' και εχουν νόημα μόνο ως πρόληψη και οχι ως λύση , αν θεωρήσουμε δεδομένο οτι κατηγορείσαι άδικα . (Αν οχι , τότε εσύ κινείσαι έξυπνα και εγω άδικα χάνω τον χρόνο μου . :P)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by imagine_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> imagine....η Κάλια και κομφούζιο είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο.
> 
> MANTHES και Dimitra 23 δεν είναι σίγουρα το ίδιο πρόσωπο...
> ...




Σου λέει κάτι ότι ξέρω και τον MATNHES και τη Dimitra?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

AΓΑΠΗΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΛΕΙΩ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΑΠΛΑ. 
ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΕΣ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ. ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ. ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΕΙΣ. ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ; ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΜΠΕΛΟΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΙΕΣ

Συνεπώς , εσύ οταν ζήτας τέτοιο στοίχημα , κατεμέ , δεν το προχωράς παραπέρα , όπως ισχυρίζεσαι , αλλα είναι , με αυτά τα δεδομένα , επόμενο , οτι το θέμα θα μείνει στις υποψίες .
ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΣΩ ΠΑΡΑΠΕΡΑ ΖΗΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ IMAGINE ΝΑ ΔΕΧΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ. ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ; ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΕΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ

Υ.Γ. ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ MATNHES. ΘΑ ΣΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΩ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by imagine_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ. ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ; ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ;  :Cool:

----------


## imagine

Εγώ εξέφρασα την άποψή μου. Δεν προχώρησα σε απρεπείς χαρακτηρισμους, παρόλο που δέχτηκα τέτοιους. 
Πιστεύω πως υπάρχουν αρκετοί με διπλοπρόφιλα εδώ μέσα΄και μια είναι η περίπτωση που προανέφερα.
\"Πιστεύω\", εγραψα. Όχι \"είμαι βέβαιη\".

Και η Θεοφανία γιατί εκφράζει βεβαιότητα για την Κάλλια? Είναι εξακριβωμένο ότι είναι διπλοεγγραφή με σκοπούς κοροιδίας?? Idon\'t think so...
Πάντα φιλικά, παρόλη την επίθεση που δέχτηκα για τις απόψεις μου  :Wink:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by imagine_
> Εγώ εξέφρασα την άποψή μου. Δεν προχώρησα σε απρεπείς χαρακτηρισμους, παρόλο που δέχτηκα τέτοιους. 
> Πάντα φιλικά, παρόλη την επίθεση που δέχτηκα για τις απόψεις μου





> _Originally posted by imagine_
> 2) MANTHES- αDimitra23 και μάλιστα συνομιλούν και μεταξύ τους!!!!!! Είμαστε καλά??? Get a life βρε!!!!


ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΣΕΣ ΣΕ ΑΠΡΕΠΕΙΣ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΜΟΥΣ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ

----------


## imagine

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ; ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΗΣΕ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΣΑΣ Ο ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ.
> Η ΓΕΛΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΩΝ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ. 
> ΒΑΖΩ ΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΜΑGINE KAI ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΕ IMAGINE AN ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ.
> ΑΝ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΧΤΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.
> ΑΝ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΧΤΕΙ ΠΩΣ Η ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ Η IMAGINE.
> ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ ΑΣ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΣΚΑΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΥΝ
> 
> ΤΙΜΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ. ΤΟΛΜΑΣ IMAGINE;


Μάνθες,
ηρέμησε. Δεν σε έβρισα. Έγραψα το τι πιστεύω. Στοίχημα δε βάζω, είμαι κατά του τζόγου. :P
Και φυσικά πάντα παίζει η περίπτωση να κάνω λάθος (αν και δεν το πολυ-πιστεύω). Και δεν έχω διάθεση να εγκαταλείψω ένα φόρουμ που με στηρίζει στα δύσκολα.

----------


## imagine

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by imagine_
> Εγώ εξέφρασα την άποψή μου. Δεν προχώρησα σε απρεπείς χαρακτηρισμους, παρόλο που δέχτηκα τέτοιους. 
> Πάντα φιλικά, παρόλη την επίθεση που δέχτηκα για τις απόψεις μου 
> 
> ...


Δεν γνώριζα ότι είναι απρεπής η προτροπή να μην ασχολείσαι με διπλοεγγραφές αλλά να εστιάσεις λίγο στον εαυτό σου και στην πραγματική ζωή σου...
Τι να πω.... όσο ζω μαθαίνω...

----------


## krino

οσον αφορα τα ip θα επρεπε να γνωριζεται οτι μπορει να διασταυρωθει μονο αν και εφοσον μπαινουν και τα δυο accounts απο το ιδιο μηχανημα χωρις να εχουν κανει reset το router τους, αρα θα κρατηθει και η ιδια ip.

Οποτε εαν καποιος ειναι διπλοπροφιλος, θα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ χαζος η πολυ αματεριστας για να μην παρει καποιες προφυλαξεις.
Το αντμιν πανελ δινει καποιες δυνατοτητες για να δει απο που γραφω εγω πχ την ip μου (αυτη την στιγμη η ip μου ειναι 77.83.223.ΧΧΧ. Εαν ανοιγωκλεισω το ρουτερ τοτε αυτο θα γινει κατι αλλο, πχ 77.83.773.ΧΧΧ.

Βεβαια το 77 (που σημαινει οτι εχω τον ταδε provider) ειναι καποια ενδειξη αλλα οχι ασφαλης για να πει καποιος οτι εγω ειμαι ο κρινο και ο ταδε.....
Ασε βεβαια που μπορει ο καθενας να εχει απεναντι του ενα ιντερνετ καφε και τρεχα γυρευε.


Οποτε πλεον κανενας αντμιν δεν μπορει να βεβαιωσει αν ο ενας η ο αλλος εχει 2 accounts εκτος αν ειναι πολυ αφελης.

Κατ εμε,
ειναι αλλα χαρακτηριστικα που τσεκαρεις κατι τετοιο και οχι οι δυνατοτητες ενος αντμινιστρειτορ.

Αυτα τα ολιγα.
 :Wink:

----------


## Dimitra23

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΤΕ ΠΙΑ.ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ,ΕΙΜΑΙ 23 ΕΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΒΟΛΟ.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο ΜΑNTHES Η ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟΣ.ΜΑΝΟ,ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΜΙΛΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΗΔΙΑ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by imagine_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ΟΙ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΜΟΙ ΣΟΥ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ;
*Είμαστε καλά??? Get a life βρε!!!!*

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Στην περίπτωση της Καλια η οποία είναι και κομφούζιο, (αν κατάλαβα καλά), εγώ προσωπικά αισθάνομαι πολύ κορόιδο.



imagine...βλέπεις πουθενά να γράφω ότι είμαι σίγουρη?
Είπα.................ΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΚΑΛΑ........................
Από κει και πέρα, εσύ είπες ότι ο MANTHES και η Dimitra................. ΕΙΝΑΙ.................. το ίδιο πρόσωπο.

Λοιπόν επειδή εγώ την κοπέλα δεν την ξέρω, αλλά ξέρω τον φίλο μου και είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια στο εκατομμύριο να έχει κάνει διπλοεγγραφή....

Σταματήστε να κρίνετε εκ ιδίων τα αλλότρια....εδώ μέσα....

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κλειώ..........το ότι συνομιλείς και δίνεις συμβουλές σε ένα ανήλικο παιδί στο τόπικ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ, φαντάζομαι ότι δεν είναι τόσο σοβαρό, όσο το ότι ο MANTHES βάζει στοιχήματα για κάτι που τον προσέβαλε.............

----------


## Kleiw

Εχω και εγω μια ερώτηση . 




> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Σου λέει κάτι ότι ξέρω και τον MATNHES και *τη Dimitra?*





> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Λοιπόν επειδή εγώ *την κοπέλα δεν την ξέρω*, αλλά ξέρω τον φίλο μου και είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια στο εκατομμύριο να έχει κάνει διπλοεγγραφή....


Είναι η ερώτηση σαφής ?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι η ερώτηση σαφής ?



οσο και οι διχασμενες προσωπικοτητες.
Αλλα νομιζω οτι τα θεματα αυτα εντασονται στην φιλοσοφια του φορουμ.


 :Cool:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΟΧΙ. ΕΣΥ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΤΙ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πάρα πολύ σαφής, αν μπορούσες να την καταλάβεις.Αυτό εννοούσα στην αρχή, αλλά προφανώς έπρεπε να το γράψω όπως μετά για να το καταλάβουν και όσοι δεν ήθελαν.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως γιατί δεν μου απαντάς σε αυτό που σε ρωτάω και μου απαντάς γι αυτό που έγραψα στην imagine.

Επαναλαμβάνω, μήπως και δεν το κατάλαβες:

Το να δίνεις συμβουλές σε ένα ανήλικο μέλος, όταν ξέρεις ότι ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ από τους όρους χρήσεις, δεν είναι αρκετά πιο σοβαρό από το να είσαι εμπαθής απέναντι στον MANTHES ?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΟΧΙ. ΕΣΥ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΤΙ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ;



θες να υποθεσει ο κοσμος οτι εχεις χαμηλη νοημοσυνη???]

κριμα....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Το να δίνεις συμβουλές σε ένα ανήλικο μέλος, όταν ξέρεις ότι ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ από τους όρους χρήσεις, δεν είναι αρκετά πιο σοβαρό από το να είσαι εμπαθής απέναντι στον MANTHES ?




εσυ τι εισαι δικηγορος του φορουμ, της κοπελας, η κατι αλλο??

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΡΙΝΟ ΛΥΣΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΝΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ. 
ΡΙΧΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Πάρα πολύ σαφής, αν μπορούσες να την καταλάβεις.Αυτό εννοούσα στην αρχή, αλλά προφανώς έπρεπε να το γράψω όπως μετά για να το καταλάβουν και όσοι δεν ήθελαν.


Σου μοιάζουν να είναι ίδια πράγματα τα :

1. ξέρω την Δήμητρα

2. δεν ξέρω την Δήμητρα ??????????????

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΚΡΙΝΟ ΛΥΣΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΝΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ. 
> ΡΙΧΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ



Γιατί δεν ακολουθείς το παράδειγμά μου?

Ολοκληρωτική αδιαφορία στις σκιές μας.............

----------


## Kleiw

Εχω και μια δευτερη απορία και μια και είναι και ο κρίνο εδω θα βοηθήσει να την λύσουμε . 

Είχα διαβάσει απο την Θεοφανία να λέει οτι δεν επικοινωνεί με τον Manthes με το ίδιο σωληνάκι .
Κάπου όμως μπερδέυτηκα .

Οριστε που :




> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Λοιπόν επειδή εγώ την κοπέλα δεν την ξέρω, αλλά *ξέρω τον φίλο μου και είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια στο εκατομμύριο* να έχει κάνει διπλοεγγραφή....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Πάρα πολύ σαφής, αν μπορούσες να την καταλάβεις.Αυτό εννοούσα στην αρχή, αλλά προφανώς έπρεπε να το γράψω όπως μετά για να το καταλάβουν και όσοι δεν ήθελαν.
> 
> 
> ...



Σου επαναλαμβάνω πως δεν ήμουν αρκετά σαφής. Πιστεύω ότι ΕΓΩ απάντησα.
Δεν μας απαντάς και συ τώρα?

Ή μάλλον, άστο. Δεν θέλω καμία απάντηση. Τις πήρα όλες.....

Έχω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου πως δεν θα ξανά ασχοληθώ με άτομα που ο μόνος λόγος που μου μιλούν, είναι γιατί δεν χωνεύουν εμένα ή τον MANTHES....οπότε, δεν μπορώ να συνενοηθώ με επιχειρήματα....

Μπάιιιιιιιι

----------


## Dimitra23

Η ΘΕΟΦΑΝΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΡΙΚΟ,ΕΝΩ ΤΟΝ MANTHES ΤΟΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΧΑΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΣΚΥΛΑΔΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΨΩΝΙΖΟΜΑΙ.ΜΕΤΑ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΑΜΕ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΤΣΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟ.ΣΑΣ ΚΑΛΥΨΑ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Dimitra23_
> Η ΘΕΟΦΑΝΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΡΙΚΟ,ΕΝΩ ΤΟΝ MANTHES ΤΟΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΧΑΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΣΚΥΛΑΔΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΨΩΝΙΖΟΜΑΙ.ΜΕΤΑ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΑΜΕ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΤΣΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟ.ΣΑΣ ΚΑΛΥΨΑ?



Χα χα!!!!! Με πέθανες MANTHES.......ως συγνώμη.............Dimitra....ήθελα να πω!!!!

----------


## Kleiw

Δεν ήσουν σαφής και είπες ακριβώς αντίθετα πράγματα ?????
Παράξενο για κάποια που τιμά έτσι την ελληνική γλώσσα και έχει φαγωθεί να διορθώνει τα ορθογραφικά στο φόρουμ . Πολύ παράξενο , θα έλεγα .

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Εχω και μια δευτερη απορία και μια και είναι και ο κρίνο εδω θα βοηθήσει να την λύσουμε . 
> 
> Είχα διαβάσει απο την Θεοφανία να λέει οτι δεν επικοινωνεί με τον Manthes με το ίδιο σωληνάκι .
> Κάπου όμως μπερδέυτηκα .
> 
> Οριστε που :
> 
> 
> ...


ΤΟ ΟΤΙ Ο ΚΡΙΝΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΛΥΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ.
ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΣΩΛΗΝΑΚΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ. ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ;

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΤΗΚΑ ΤΩΡΑ. ΓΡΑΦΩ ΣΑΝ ΜΑΝΤΗΕS Ή ΣΑΝ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ; ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΑΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΩ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ

----------


## Dimitra23

ΣΑΝ MANTHES ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ!!!!ΕΤΣΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ.............Η ΟΧΙ????

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΛΑ ΜΑΝTHES ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑΖΩ

----------


## Kleiw

Ο κρίνο δεν είναι φίλος μου , αν ήσουν παλιότερος θα το ήξερες . Επειδή εσεις έχετε κάνει κόμμα , αυτο δεν συμβαίνει και με εμένα .
Το να επικοινωνεί μαζί σου με το ίδιο σωληνάκι οταν αυτό βολεύει για να σε υπερασπιστεί και το να μην επικοινωνεί μαζί σου με το ίδιο σωλινάκι οταν αυτό βολεύει για να σε υπερασπιστεί , αυτό με οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα οτι απλώς σε υπερασπίζεται και τίποτα παραπάνω (το σωληνάκι μπαίνει - βγαίνει ανάλογα) . Αν συνδιασω και το \'\'ξέρω - δεν ξέρω\'\' την Δήμητρα , εχω και ενα άλλο στοιχείο .
Οποτε τα περι επιχειρημάτων και βλέπω καθαρα ...........

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΛΑ ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΕ ΜΠΕΚΑ. ΟΤΑΝ ΘΕΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΟΡΙΣΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΓΑΛΕΣ

----------


## giorgos7

λοιπον ακου να δεις μανθες εχω και γω ενα στοιχιμα. αν μου δωσεις το τηλεφωνο σου και σε συναντησω και καταφερεις να μου το παιξεις οπως το παιζεις εδω μεσα αποχορω απο το φορουμ
αν τις φας και γυρισεις σπιτι σου κλαιγοντας αποχωρεις εσυ

τι λες?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΚΡΙΝΟ ΛΥΣΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΝΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ. 
> ΡΙΧΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ



για κοιτα βρε ποιος μιλαει....
χεχε...

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Ολοκληρωτική αδιαφορία στις σκιές μας.............






εσύ μη μιλάς, σώπαινε.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by giorgos7_
> λοιπον ακου να δεις μανθες εχω και γω ενα στοιχιμα. αν μου δωσεις το τηλεφωνο σου και σε συναντησω και καταφερεις να μου το παιξεις οπως το παιζεις εδω μεσα αποχορω απο το φορουμ
> αν τις φας και γυρισεις σπιτι σου κλαιγοντας αποχωρεις εσυ
> 
> τι λες?


ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΡΙΞΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΣΑΝ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Ολοκληρωτική αδιαφορία στις σκιές μας.............
> 
> ...



παρντόν?

----------


## justme

Μιας και το θέμα είναι *Βελτίωση του φόρουμ*  ας καταθέσω και την άποψη του Γεωργίου speaking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEW6oe8RsiA

----------


## Θεοφανία

Το θέμα Κάλια και Κομφούζιο για μένα έχει τελειώσει......

Ήταν απλά ένα μπέρδεμα......όποιος θέλει απάντηση, ας μου στείλει υ2υ.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Το θέμα Κάλια και Κομφούζιο για μένα έχει τελειώσει......
> 
> Ήταν απλά ένα μπέρδεμα......όποιος θέλει απάντηση, ας μου στείλει υ2υ.....


ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ. ΕΙΜΑΙ Η ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ23  :Big Grin:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Το θέμα Κάλια και Κομφούζιο για μένα έχει τελειώσει......
> 
> Ήταν απλά ένα μπέρδεμα......όποιος θέλει απάντηση, ας μου στείλει υ2υ.....
> ...



α ετσι εεεεεεεε???

 :Cool:

----------


## giorgos7

δεν ειπα οτι θα καναμε παρεα ρε κοπανε

----------


## Dimitra23

ΚΟΠΑΝΕ?ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΚΟΠΑΝΟ?ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## liberchild

ρε σεις, πλάκα έχετε να πούμε.....

τι σας νοιάζει ρε, ποιός είναι ποιός ?

θα τον παντρευτείτε μήπως ?




τι άνθρωποι δω μέσα.....

----------


## liberchild

εδιτ

αμα λέω γώ για γκομενιλίκια μπαίνουμε στα φόρα .....


σκατά στο στόμα μου

----------


## Manos88

Πολύ βρώμικα μυαλά είσαστε μερικοί... Η Δήμητρα είναι η Δήμητρα και ο Manthes είναι ο Manthes. Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί αυτοί οι δυό να είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο. Επειδή ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ; ΠΟΛΥ ΕΞΥΠΝΗ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΗ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ. ΚΑΙ Η CHRPAP ΠΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ THREAD ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΛΠΟ; ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΜΑΖΙ; ΕΜΠΡΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΡΑΞΕ Ο MANTHES. ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.

----------


## Woman

Εκνευρίστηκα πολύ με αυτό που έγινε με την donald_girl (όχι ότι σας νοιάζει.. απλά το αναφέρω).

Δηλαδή τί θα έπρεπε να γίνει? Ο καθένας να αρχίσει να σβήνει ό,τι έχει γράψει..? Αν το κάναμε αυτό δεν θα υπήρχε φόρουμ. 

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι θα έπρεπε, ναι μεν να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα edit, γιατί άνθρωποι είμαστε και σφάλματα κάνουμε, αλλά η δυνατότητα αυτή να υπάρχει για λίγα λεπτά μετά την καταχώριση κάθε μηνύματος. Δηλαδή να μην μπορούμε να διαγράφουμε μηνύματα προηγούμενης μέρας ή μηνύματα που καταχωρίσθηκαν πριν 2 ώρες..

----------


## Θεοφανία

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου woman, αλλά έτσι θα μπούμε πάλι σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο συζήτησης για το τι είναι δημοκρατία και τι όχι.

Εγώ αν γίνει δημοψήφισμα ανάμεσα στα μέλη προτείνω ακριβώς αυτό που είπες.

Είναι, αν μη τι άλλο κοροιδία, να ασχολούμαστε κάποιοι προσπαθώντας να βοηθήσουμε και κάποια άτομα να ακυρώνουν τόσο προσβλητικά το χρόνο και τη διάθεση μας...........

----------


## Woman

Ακριβώς, όπως το είπες, ΚΟΡΟΪΔΙΑ........................ Φαντάσου να απαντούσα κιολας στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα πως θα αντιδρούσα....
Νομίζω και κάποιος άλλος το είχε κάνει! Αλλά δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ναι, το είχε κάνει ένας τύπος παλιά.
Ευτυχώς και τότε δεν είχα πολύ ασχοληθεί....
Τι να κάνουμε?
Κινούμαστε σε ένα χώρο όπου δεν επιλέγουμε με ποιους μιλάμε και για να έχουμε μια άποψη πρέπει να ανταλλάξουμε κάποιες κουβέντες πριν βγάλουμε ολοκληρωμένη άποψη.
Δυστυχώς, κάποιες φορές, μας προλαβαίνουν τα γεγονότα.....

----------


## Helena

το μυστηριον ελυθη...αλλα το προβλημα παρεμεινε τελικως αλυτο :P:P:P:P
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9u2I1kzck4

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Woman_
> Γνώμη μου είναι ότι θα έπρεπε, ναι μεν να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα edit, αλλά η δυνατότητα αυτή να υπάρχει για λίγα λεπτά μετά την καταχώριση κάθε μηνύματος.


ΦΑΝΤΑΣΟΥ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΟ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΟ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΧ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ WOMAN NA ΓΡΑΨΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ EDIT. 
ΤΟΤΕ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ; ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν βλεπω το προβλημα εδω...δηλαδη αμα την πεις ξερω γω Δημητρα αντι για woman τι εγινε?
Ναι κατα την γνωμη μου η καλυτερη λυση ειναι περιορισμενης χρονικης διαρκειας edit και για περαιτερω αν προκυψει αναγκη στον διαχειριστη.
Το περιορισμενης χρονικης διαρκειας edit ειναι ενα must τουλαχιστον απο το καθολου edit γιατι καποιος μπορει να θελει να προσθεσει κατι...να διορθωσει κανα ορθογραφικο και τα συναφη.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

MA YΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ 72 ΩΡΩΝ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ. 
ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΩΘΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ 24 ΩΡΕΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ. 
ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΑΤΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΠΙΜΟΝΑ

----------


## NikosD.

Η τροποποίηση ήταν παλιότερα στις 5 ημέρες. Εδώ και λίγο καιρο είναι στις 3 ημέρες και παραμένει τόσο, ακριβώς προς διόρθωση τυχόν ορθογραφικών/συντακτικών ή άλλων τέτοιων λαθών.

Η τροποποίηση των 3 ημερών σίγουρα δεν παραμένει προς διευκόλυνση πλήρους διαγραφής μηνυμάτων/θεμάτων. Τους λόγους τους έχω εξηγήσει πάρα πολλές φορές.

Ειλικρινά, πριν εφαρμοστεί αυτός ο περιορισμός στην τροποποίηση, είχαν προκύψει, χωρίς υπερβολή, εκατοντάδες διαγραφές μηνυμάτων. Γνωρίζω τουλάχιστον 2 μέλη που έχουν διαγράψει περισσότερα από 300-400 μηνύματα ο καθένας.Κι αν κρίνω από τα μηνύματα που καταφθάνουν κάθε εβδομάδα ζητώντας διαγραφές όχι μονο μηνυμάτων αλλά και ολόκληρων θεμάτων, έιμαι βέβαιος ότι χωρίς περιορισμό, θα ειχαν διαγραφεί απο το φόρουμ πολλές χιλιάδες μηνύματα.


Πέραν των 3 ημερών, οποιος θέλει τροποποίηση, απευθυνεται στους διαχειριστές.
Με καλή θέληση, έχουν γίνει κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο αρκετές τροποποιήσεις/αλλοιώσεις μηνυμάτων προς αποφυγή αναγνώρισης ενός ανθρώπου από άλλους ανθρώπους του περιβάλλοντος του. 
Αλλωστε, όποτε και όπου μπορώ, προτρέπω, τα μηνύματα να έχουν ευθύς εξαρχής αλλοιώσεις, πχ σε ηλικίες, ονόματα, επαγγέλματα κτλ, στοιχεία δηλαδή που ούτως ή άλλως δεν αλλάζουν τις απαντησεις των υπολοίπων, δεν μπερδεύουν, δεν αφορούν την κοινότητα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Η ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΓΙΑ IGNORE. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΦΙΚΤΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ; 
ΑΝ ΠΧ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑΣ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΩΘΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΚΑΥΓΑΔΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΟΧΛΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ

----------


## NikosD.

δυστυχώς οχι, από όσο ξέρω τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΙ Ή ΤΡΟΠΟΠΟΙΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ Η ΕΝΔΕΙΞΗ EDIT Ή DELETE; ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ.

ΠΧ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΒΗΣΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΟΤΑΝ ΚΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ Η ΕΝΔΕΙΞΗ DELETE

----------


## Θεοφανία

Συμφωνώ, αν και νομίζω ότι αυτό ήδη ισχύει......Δηλαδή όταν διορθώνουμε κάτι γράφει έντιτ και σε κάποια που τα διέγραψαν έγραφε deleate.......

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΕΓΡΑΨΑΝ ΟΙ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ DELETE. ΟΧΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ. ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ

----------


## krino

Επειδη θελω να ειμαι αλλα και να αισθανομαι υπευθυνο ατομο,
κανω προταση προς τους αντμιν μετα απο ενα ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα (πχ 2 εως 4 ωρων) να μην υπαρχει δικαιωμα εντιτ.


1. Ετσι κατα αρχην προστατευεται ο διαλογος και κανεις δεν νιωθει οτι γραφει ασκοπα για να παει για υπνο και την επομενη μερα να δει ενα θρεντ να εχει καταντησει κουμποτρυπες.

2. δινεται το περιθωριο οταν καποιος εχει γραψει ενα ποστ (στην επομενη τρεχων ωρα) να το τροποποιησει με την ησυχια του και να αλλαξει οτι του κανει κεφι. Μετα το περας ομως καποια ωρας, και οταν αρχιζει ο διαλογος να ξεδιπλωνεται, αυτος που του ερχεται η εμπνευση να αλλαξει τα φωτα στο θρεντ πολυ απλα να μην μπορει.
Απο κει και περα αν καποιος νομιζει οτι το φερει βαρεως σαν θεμα ας μην συμμετεχει σε συζητησεις.
(ενναλακτικα μπορει να τα γραφει στο πισι του, να τα σκεφτεται κανα δυο μερες / βδομαδες και μετα να τα δημοσιευει η οχι)

3. Κατ εξαιρεση αν υπαρχουν μυνηματα τα οποια πρεπει να τροποποιηθουν να το κανει ο αντμιν κρινωντας και σεβομενος ομως των κοπο των υπολοιπων που συμμετεχουν στο φορουμ.



ειμαι υπερ του self moderating και λυπαμαι πολυ που καποιες κινησεις ελαχιστων ατομων με φτανουν σε αυτες τις σκεψεις.
Παρολα αυτα οταν συμμετεχω σε ενα θρεντ θελω να ξερω αν θα ειμαι προφυλαγμενος η οχι.




Παρακαλω τις αποψεις των αντμιν για τα ανωτερω,
ευχαριστω.

----------


## Kleiw

Απο προφυλάξεις κρίνο αλλο τίποτα !!!!

Να φτιάξεις και ομάδα : οι κριτές και τα δικαιώματα τους . Αν μαζεψετε και υπογραφές θα καταφέρετε περισσότερα . :P

Τελοσπάντων ............. με το εντιτ οτι και να γίνει δεν με απασχολεί . Αυτο που όμως θα μου άρεσε περισσότερο σε μια ομάδα είναι όλοι μας να μπαίνουμε σε θέση κριτή και κρινόμενου και οι ρόλοι να αλλάζουν που και που .

Δυστυχώς για αυτο δεν μπορεί να κάνει κατι ο αντμιν ..........

Αλλα παλι δεν βαριέσαι , σιγά μην νιώσω και μαλάκας ! :P

(πόσο μου αρέσει να σε πειράζω :P)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Απο προφυλάξεις κρίνο αλλο τίποτα !!!!
> 
> 
> εμμμ δεν θυμασαι τον γεννηματα???
> \"ναι στον ερωτα αλλα με προφυλαξεις\"???
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> (ποσο μου αρεσει που δεν καταφερνεις τιποτα :P )


Ο Γεννηματάς θα φταίει . :P

----------


## CeliaM

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΕΓΡΑΨΑΝ ΟΙ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ DELETE. ΟΧΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ. ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ


Αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που βγαίνει αυτόματα.
Γράφεται με το χέρι στα σημεία που υπήρξε τροποποίηση.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΧΕΙΡΟΓΡΑΦΑ DELETE;
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Η ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΩΣ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μετά και το τελευταίο κρούσμα όπου σβήστηκε μνμ, (και δεν εννοώ τη donald-girl), πιστεύω πως πρέπει να αλλάξει η δυνατότητα του έντιτ και να μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε ή να σβήσουμε ένα μνμ σε περιορισμένο χρόνο......

----------


## Andy

Θεοφανεία νομίζω ότι υιοθετείς την άποψη \"πονάει δόντι ,κόψει κεφάλι\"...

Φυσικά και δεν πρέπει να διαγράφονται ουσιώδει μηνύματα μιας συζήτησης.Φυσικά και ο καθένας δεν μπορεί να διαγράφει ένα μήνυμα που έχε σχέση με το θέμα και εξελίσει ένα τόπικ και φυσικά απαντά στο αίτητα του εκάστοτε μέλους που ανοίγει ένα τόπικ για να πάρει μια απάντηση-συμβουλή-γνώμη- άποψη.

ΑΛΛΑ κάποιες απαντήσεις- και συγκεκριμένα μια δική μου και μια δική σου- που είναι άσχετη με το θέμα και το μόνο που εξυπηρετεί είναι μια λογομαχεία με κίνδυνο το θέμα να παρεκτραπεί και να καταλήξει σε άσχετη πορεία από τον σκοπό που ανοίχθηκε πρέπει να διαγράφετε

Μην τρελαθούμε τελείως σε μια απόλυτη προσέγγιση αυτών των ζητημάτων.

Αν έχουμενα λύσουμε ή να συζητούσε κατι που αφορά 1-2-3 άτομα ας γίνει σε πμ, για ατυό υπάρχουν, για να μην γεμιζουν τα συγκεκριμένα θέματα με άσχετα και κάποιες φορές κακοπρόαίρετα και προκαταληπτικά τόπικ.

Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να γίνει αντιληπτο αυτό?

Δεν μπορούμε να πούμε :\"Να μην διαγράφονται τα μηνύματα ΓΕΝΙΚΑ\" ή \" Να διαγράφονται τα μηνύματα κατα βούληση\".

Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις τα θέματα που ανοίχθηκαν από άτομα που μας εμπιστεύονται κατακρουργούνται ανήθικα και -αν θες- αντιδεοντολογικά.

Πιο ξεκάθαρο αδυνατώ να το κάνω, πρέπει και η άλλη πλευρά να μπορεί να καταλάβει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Andy....καταρχην δεν υπήρχε λογομαχία....Υπήρχε λάθος προσέγγιση του θέματος από μέρους σου και απλά το έθιξα χωρίς να σε προσβάλω. Μου ζήτησες να σβήσω τα μνμ και σου εξήγησα πως δεν είναι δυνατό να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο, από τη στιγμή που μόλις χθες τσακωνόμασταν με τη donald girl ακριβώς για το ίδιο θέμα.
Παράλληλα δεν υπήρξε οφ τόπικ, καθώς το θέμα που συζητούσαμε είχε να κανει με αυτό που έθεσε η κοπέλα και κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, με το να διαφωνήσουμε κατά πως θα την στηρίξουμε δεν παρεκλίναμε, ίσα-ίσα που δώσαμε αφορμή για έναν υγιή και πολιτισμένο διάλογο.
Διακρίνω πως μετάνιωσες για την απάντηση που έδωσες και βιάστηκες να κουκουλώσεις το θέμα προκειμένου να μην εκτεθείς.

(Δεν έχω καμιά αντίρηση να το λύσουμε όταν επιστρέψω γιατί τώρα φεύγω......)

----------


## Andy

1)Δεν υπάρχει λάθος προσέγγιση αλλά απόψεις πάνω σε ένα θέμα σε τόσο ευαίσθητα και τόσο προσωπικά ζητήματα.

2)Όταν λεω λογομαχία δεν αναφέρομαι σε κακόβουλες αντιπαραθέσει κ.τ.λ. αλλά σε αντιπαράθεση απόψεων που όμως ήταν -επιμένω- άσχετα με αυτό που ζητούσε η κοπέλα.
Η κοπέλα ήθελε οπως είπε παρηγοριά και όχι ποιος έχει δίκιο ή άδικο, ποιος έκανε ή όχι την κατάλληλη προσεγγιση.

3) Η τοποθέτηση σου μου φάνηκε υπερ του δέοντος επικριτικη επιδή ακρβώς έγινε δημόσια και όχι με πμ(ή όπως τώρα σε κατάληλο τοπικ).Φαντάζεσαι να απαντούσα και να απαντούσες όλα αυτά που λέμε εδώ σε εκείνο το θέμα για την φοβία της απώλειας.Θα μπορούσα να το κάνω και το τόπικ θα κατέληγε σε κωμωδία με δυσάρεστα αποτελέσματα για την κοπέλα που το άνοιξε.

4) απλώς επειδή το έθεσες. Δεν μετάνοιωσα για αυτό που έγραψα στο θέμα για αυτό και δεν αναίρεσα την αποψη μου. Η κοπέλα πρέπει να δει τις πραγματικές διαστάσες του θανάτου και αυτό θα έκανε ένας ψυχολόγος στα πλαίσια μια ψυχοθεραπείας πο φυσικά δεν σε κάνει με μιάκουβέντα ή μια συνεδρία να πετάς από την χαρά σου και να λύνεις το πρόβλημα. η αντίδραση της κοπέλας ήταν φυσιολογική και την περίμενα αλλά ο χρονος θα την βοηθήσει αν έχει την κατάλληλη επαφή με την πραγματκότηα και υποστήριξη

5)Οι φοβίες συνήθως δεν έχουν να κάνουν άμεσα με το αντικείμενο που τις αφορά αλλά με βαθύτερα εσωτερικά ζητήματα που φυσικά και βεβαίως δεν θα τα λύσουν 5 γραμμές ούτε 10 απόψεις.Το φόρουμ έχει υποστηρικτηκό χαρακτήρα όχι θεραπευτικό.

6) Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκρισή σου-έστω και αν δεν διέκρινες ότι όλες οι περιπτώσεις( donald girl και οι φοβία της απώλειας) δε είναι ίδιες και δεν έσβησες τά μηνύματα σου-.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αndy.....πραγματικά σε αυτο θα ήθελα να απαντήσει κάποιος από τους διαχειριστές-ψυχολόγους γιατί ίσως να κάνω λάθος και να μη το βλέπω.
Όταν ένα μέλος που παρακολουθει φαρκακευτική αγωγή για άγχη, φοβίες, κατάθλιψη, μας λέει πως ταλαιπωρείται από φόβο πως θα χάσει τους δικούς της, εμείς τι το συμβουλεύουμε?
\"Δε βαριέσαι όλοι θα πεθάνουμε, έτσι είναι η ζωή και να πεθάνει κάποιος δικός σου δεν θα σταματήσει η γη να γυρίζει?\"
Συγνώμη δηλαδή, αλλά εγώ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ, βλέπω τελείως λάθος προσέγγιση. Έκανα ένα σχόλιο του τύπου, \"τώρα την ησύχασες\" και συ τώρα μου λες όλα τα παραπάνω, που συγνώμη δηλαδή, αλλά ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ, είναι αμπελοφιλοσοφίες μόνο και μόνο για να μη παραδεχτείς πως έκανες λάθος..........
Δεν συνεχίζω την κουβέντα, γιατί πάλι είμαστε οφ τόπικ. Ότι θες σε πμ και περιμένω μια γνώμη από τους διαχειριστές.....(επιμένω γιατί μπορεί να είμαι εγώ λάθος).....

----------


## Andy

Αχ, αγαπητή μου θεοφανία...τωρα θυμήθηκες του διαχειριστές του φόρουμ να σε διορθώσουν γιατί ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να κάνεις λάθος?

Δυο μέρες τώρα σε πμ και δημόσια είχες το απόλυτο της άποψης σου.

Λυπάμαι αλλά νομίζω οτι εσύ αρχίζεις να το μετανοιώνεις σιγά σιγά...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες φίλε Andy...........πιστεύω ακράδαντα πως έχω δίκιο, απλά είμαι ευγενική και δεν θέλω να το τραβήξω άλλο για την ηρεμία του φόρουμ και όχι μόνο.
Αν ρίξεις μια ματιά στην παρουσία μου εδώ μέσα, θα καταλάβεις πως δεν μασάω τα λόγια μου και έχω έρθει δεκάδες φορές σε αντιπαράθεση γιατί λέω ΠΑΝΤΑ αυτό που πιστεύω και όχι αυτό που θέλει να διαβάσει κάποιος για να του γίνω αρεστή.
Αν νομίζεις πως μπορείς να μου κάνεις το παράλογο, λογικό, είναι κάτι που πρέπει να αναζητήσεις την αιτία μέσα σου και όχι σε μένα.......

ΥΓ. Δεν ζήτησα να με διορθώσει κανείς, οι διαχειριστές, (εδώ τουλάχιστον, αν δεν το ξέρεις), μας αντιμετωπίζουν σαν ίσιους και όχι σαν μαθητές του δημοτικού.
Ζήτησα απλά την άποψη τους για να φύγει το θέμα από προσωπική αντιπαράθεση.......

----------


## Andy

προσωπική αντιπαράθεση? εγώ νόμιζα ότι \"Υπήρχε λάθος προσέγγιση του θέματος από μέρους σου και απλά το έθιξα χωρίς να σε προσβάλω\"....


Φάσκεις και αντιφάσκεις φίλη, λές κάτι παράλογο χωρίς να λες γιατί με επιχειρήματα γιατί απλά \"σύμφωνα με την άποψη μου είναι παράλογο\".

Πιστεύεις ακράδαντα στην άποψη σου αλλά λες \"ίσως να κάνω λάθος και να μη το βλέπω.\" 

Τώρα ποιος είναι ο παράλογος και ο αμπελοφιλόσοφος;

Έχω την ΑΠΟΨΗ ότι και σου απέδειξα την δική σου λάθος προσέγγιση του θέματος αλλά και ότι αρχίζεις να το μετανοιώνεις.

Υ.Γ. Κοίτα λίγο παραπάνω το 4) και το 5) και θα δεις τα επιχειρηματά μου που αγνόησες ζητώντας \"σανίδα σωτηρίας\" στους διαχειρηστές
Το ότι λες ΠΑΝΤΑ την άποψη σου δεν σημαίνει κάτι ιδιαίτερο ως προς το περιεχόμενο αυτής.
Δεν ξέρω πώς γίνεται παράθεση γιαυτο και τα βάζω σε εισαγωγικά τα λεγόμενα σου


τις φρονίμοις τα ολίγα..αν και είπαμε πολλά

----------


## Θεοφανία

Andy......πολλά λόγια και στην ουσία τίποτα.
Επί του θέματος δεν σε βλέπω να κάνεις καμιά νύξη. Μόνο περιμετρικά και μετράς τα λόγια και την ανάσα μου.
Έξυπνο κολπάκι, αλλά δύσκολο να πιάσει με μένα, το κάνω χρόνια τώρα.
Λοιπόν, αν θες να μιλήσουμε για το αν είναι σωστή ή όχι η προσέγγιση του θέματος, και είναι ή όχι \"εξυπνάδα\" να σβήσεις τα μνμ σου και να μου ζητήσεις να κάνω το ίδιο, έχει καλώς, αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα.

ΥΓ. Είμαστε εντελώς οφ τόπικ. Αν θες να συνεχίσουμε, μπες στο ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑ Η ΩΡΑ......

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΩΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΘΕΩΡΕΙ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ.
ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ
Η ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΑΘΕ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΕΙΠΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΗΣ. ΤΙ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ; ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ.

----------


## Andy

Μα βρε θεοφανία ακριβώς αυτό έκανα και μπου είπες ότι λέω αμπελοφιλοσοφίες.

ΚΟΙΤΑ στο 4) και στο 5) του προτελευταίου μηνύματος και θα καταλάβεις + αυτά που σου έγραψα σε πμ...!

Αυτά είναι τα επιχειρημάτα-αμπελοφικλοσοφίες που εσύ αγνόησες!

ΜΑΝΤΗΕΣ καλά ένας τυφλός αλλά..δύο? πάει πολύ αδερφέ μου.


Τα υπόλοιπα στο \"για να περνά η ώρα...\"

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΙΡΩΝΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΡΙΧΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ. 
ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΖΗΤΗΣΕ Η ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ

----------


## afrula

Παιδια ο καθενας λεει τη γνωμη του !!!Δε σημαινει οτι θαρεσει στον αλλο.Αλλωστε η αληθεια ποναει.

----------


## maria...

προτεινω στο φορουμ να μπορουμε να βαζουμε και φωτος απο διαφορα οπως φαρμακα κλπ.που ειναι το ακκο δλδ?

----------


## krino

πρεπει να αλλαξετε τον τιτλο του section αυτου σε κατι αλλο.
Δεν φαινεται οτι τα μυνηματα που μπορει να βαλει καποιος εχουν να κανουν με προβληματα του φορουμ και οχι του καθενος....

----------


## CeliaM

Εννοείς ότι ο υπότιτλος δεν αρκεί;

*Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα* 
Ερωτήσεις, σχόλια και προτάσεις που αφορούν το www.e-psychology.gr και το φόρουμ αυτού. Προβλήματα, διαφωνίες, παράπονα που αφορούν τη λειτουργία του φόρουμ και της ιστοσελίδας γενικότερα. Προτάσεις για νέες κατηγορίες/φόρουμ.

----------


## krino

εννοω οτι παρολο το τιτλο, ανοιχτηκαν χθες δυο θεματα που δεν ειχαν σχεση με τα οσα γραφει εκει.
Αρα αφου εγινε και ξαναεγινε κατι δεν παει καλα και ο αλλος βλεπει την λεξη \"προβλημα\" και σου λεει εδω ειμαι....
Τωρα τι αλλαγη χρειαζεται, αυτο δεν το εχω σκεφτει....
το αφησα σε εσας που ειστε οι εγκεφαλοι....

 :Cool:

----------

